# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  نحوه اتصال پایگاه SQL به VB و حرکت در جدول

## dj_baba

با عرض سلام
من یک پایگاه داده تحت SQL SERVER 2000 دارم می خوام با VB6 ارتباط بر قرار کنم و بعد به صورت یکی یکی بتونم اطلاعات حدول داخل TEXTBOX نمایش بدم بطوری که هر فیلد داخل یک TEXTBOX بره که با زدن یک COMMAND به سطر بعدی حدول بره و فیلد های بعدی جای فیلد قبلی در TEXTBOX قرار بگیرن
لطفا کمک کنید خیلی ممنون

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

1 - يك كنترل ADO بزاريد از Project -> Components -> Micsosoft Ado Data Control 6.0
2 - خاصيت ConnectionString رو تنظيم كنيد (ويزارد داره خودش، از ليست بزاريد روي Microsoft OEL DB Provider For SQL Server
3 - در مرحله بعد از قسمت Select the Database on the server نام ديتابيس رو انتخاب كنيد، اگر ايراد گرفت قبلش گزينه Use Windows NT Integrated security رو انتخاب كنيد
4 - پنجره ها را OK كنيد و خاصيت RecordSourc رو برابر نام يك جدول يا View يا يك دستور Sql قرار بديد
5 - تكست باكس ها رو بزاريد
6 - خاصيت DataSource هر تكست باكس رو بزاريد روي نام ADODC1
7 - خاصيت DataField هر تكست باكس رو روي فيلد دلخواه بزاريد
8 - با خود ADODC ميشه روي ركوردها حركت كرد و متن فيلدها اتوماتيك عوض ميشه

----------


## dj_baba

> سلام
> 
> 1 - يك كنترل ADO بزاريد از Project -> Components -> Micsosoft Ado Data Control 6.0
> 2 - خاصيت ConnectionString رو تنظيم كنيد (ويزارد داره خودش، از ليست بزاريد روي Microsoft OEL DB Provider For SQL Server
> 3 - در مرحله بعد از قسمت Select the Database on the server نام ديتابيس رو انتخاب كنيد، اگر ايراد گرفت قبلش گزينه Use Windows NT Integrated security رو انتخاب كنيد
> 4 - پنجره ها را OK كنيد و خاصيت RecordSourc رو برابر نام يك جدول يا View يا يك دستور Sql قرار بديد
> 5 - تكست باكس ها رو بزاريد
> 6 - خاصيت DataSource هر تكست باكس رو بزاريد روي نام ADODC1
> 7 - خاصيت DataField هر تكست باكس رو روي فيلد دلخواه بزاريد
> 8 - با خود ADODC ميشه روي ركوردها حركت كرد و متن فيلدها اتوماتيك عوض ميشه


مرسی آقا حامد 
فقط من یه مشکل دارم بخش Select the Database on the server هیچی نمی یاد که Select کنم سرورم هم روشن می کنم
یک بارم که شود خطای SQL Server does not exist or access denied داد.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
قسمت قرمز رنگ رو ببينيد




> سلام
> 
> 1 - يك كنترل ADO بزاريد از Project -> Components -> Micsosoft Ado Data Control 6.0
> 2 - خاصيت ConnectionString رو تنظيم كنيد (ويزارد داره خودش، از ليست بزاريد روي Microsoft OEL DB Provider For SQL Server
> 3 - در مرحله بعد از قسمت Select the Database on the server نام ديتابيس رو انتخاب كنيد، اگر ايراد گرفت قبلش گزينه Use Windows NT Integrated security رو انتخاب كنيد
> 4 - پنجره ها را OK كنيد و خاصيت RecordSourc رو برابر نام يك جدول يا View يا يك دستور Sql قرار بديد
> 5 - تكست باكس ها رو بزاريد
> 6 - خاصيت DataSource هر تكست باكس رو بزاريد روي نام ADODC1
> 7 - خاصيت DataField هر تكست باكس رو روي فيلد دلخواه بزاريد
> 8 - با خود ADODC ميشه روي ركوردها حركت كرد و متن فيلدها اتوماتيك عوض ميشه

----------


## حسین علوی

> مرسی آقا حامد 
> فقط من یه مشکل دارم بخش Select the Database on the server هیچی نمی یاد که Select کنم سرورم هم روشن می کنم
> یک بارم که شود خطای SQL Server does not exist or access denied داد.


دوست عزیز  یک شبکه مجازی و یک IPخاص روی سیستمت تعریف کن ببین مشکل حل میشه ؟

----------


## dj_baba

> دوست عزیز یک شبکه مجازی و یک IPخاص روی سیستمت تعریف کن ببین مشکل حل میشه ؟


منظورت رو نمی فهمم
چطوری باید این کارو کنم

----------


## bluee_rosee

خب باید در قسمت select or enter server name اسم سرور رو بنویسی اینجوری مشکلت حل میشه
منظورم از اسم سرور یعنی اسمی کامپیوتر خودت که موقع نصب sql زدی

----------

